# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  UTF-8 файл сохраняет как ANSI

## Klerik

Доброго дня. Пытаюсь отправить файл из 1c на сервер и вот так его принимаю


```

$input = $GLOBALS['HTTP_RAW_POST_DATA'];   
if($input){echo "Данные получены";}else{die( "Ничего нет");} 
$f=fopen('xml/nomen1.xml','w');                     
fwrite($f,$input);
fclose($f); 


```

Файл который отправляется в UTF-8
А тот что сохранен на сервере в ANSI
при этом обратное кодирование и бреобразование в notepad++  ни к чему не приводит.
Собтвенно вопрос как сохранить файл именно в кодировке utf-8?

----------


## WebSiteHost

Недавно писал подобное (из 1С -> на сайт в БД через PHP) 
если коротко, делал так:



```

............................. на приеме .......................................
 if (!isset($HTTP_RAW_POST_DATA)){
     $HTTP_RAW_POST_DATA = file_get_contents("php://input");
}
 if (file_put_contents("xml/import.xml", $HTTP_RAW_POST_DATA, FILE_APPEND)){
     echo "success\n";
}else{
     echo "failure\n";
     echo "error\n";;
}
 ......................... на обработке ...................................
 $xml = simplexml_load_file('xml/import.xml');
  // ну и достаем из него то что нам нужно, подобным образом:
 foreach ($xml->Классификатор->Группы->Группа as $key => $value){
     $groupID = iconv("utf-8", "windows-1251",$value->Ид);
     $groupName = iconv("utf-8", "windows-1251",$value->Наименование);
} 


```

----------


## Klerik

не туда

----------

